# August count



## Richard (Mar 18, 2006)

Hello, any word yet on the August count? I was out in ND the last week of June. Lots of birds! On a side note, I never saw so many beautiful drake pintails. Thanks, Richard


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

I don't believe the report is out yet. But from all accounts it's shaping up to be another good year.


----------

